# Converting a Tyco 440X2 into a SS/Modified



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

After tinkering with my Lexan Race Cars, ive got the urge to build some race cars. I alreay built 2 Lexan M Cars (LifeLike M Chassis with Lexan Bodys) today and i wanna build more! Ive emailed Tony (Slottech) but i havnt go a reply back. And ive also emailed Willy (Rabbit Racing) and still havnt got a email back too. So iam asking you guys.

First, what is the DeCosmo T+ based off of? It looks like its got Tyco Parts, but ive heard some G3 parts are used. How do these cars handle compared to Wizzard, and BSRT cars?

Second, what aftermarket chassis can i buy that i can place all my stock 440X2 parts in. Or what chassis is close so i can be able to do this? Also what parts make it a Super Stock or Modified? I think the arm is differnt, and so are the magnets. But iam not for sure what excatly is the differnce.

Iam just wanting to build more Lexan Race Cars. I love the look and speed of these cars! Even though its just me and my dad racing, its a BLAST!!!

Thanks 
Blake


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

hrnts69 said:


> After tinkering with my Lexan Race Cars, ive got the urge to build some race cars. I alreay built 2 Lexan M Cars (LifeLike M Chassis with Lexan Bodys) today and i wanna build more! Ive emailed Tony (Slottech) but i havnt go a reply back. And ive also emailed Willy (Rabbit Racing) and still havnt got a email back too. So iam asking you guys.


It is the holliday season, Im sure they will both email you when they get back to work. Ive dealt with both an they are good people



> First, what is the DeCosmo T+ based off of? It looks like its got Tyco Parts, but ive heard some G3 parts are used. How do these cars handle compared to Wizzard, and BSRT cars?


The DeCosmo is bassed off the G mainly but uses a Tyco type front bulkhead



> Second, what aftermarket chassis can i buy that i can place all my stock 440X2 parts in. Or what chassis is close so i can be able to do this? Also what parts make it a Super Stock or Modified? I think the arm is differnt, and so are the magnets. But iam not for sure what excatly is the differnce.


Why not buy more Tyco/mattels??, The only car that will use some of the tyco parts is the slottech panther ( traction mags an arms)

Check out the 2009 Thundercat from slottech, Looks to be one [email protected] car coming out http://slottech.net/T3.aspx


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

The Decosmo T+ chassis uses tyco timed arms (same for all P>storm,Pth,T1>3 chassis) the G3 parts would be the traction magnets. Motor magnets you use the P3-Storm. If your using the T+ bulkhead that would fit a G3 chassis & magnets, but use your tyco timed arm. There is no aftermarket chassis for all your stock 440X2 parts,Pth would be close in design but your better off with the Magnets that come with the Pth (better) Basic difference between S/S & MOD are the types of Magnets.....S/S only run ceramic magnets in any group/club,motors are stock or some groups allow Hot Stock (EBT).Modified would be a rewound motor of choice for the track you will be running on with poylmer magnets all around (RO,Full Poly) or just traction magnets Poly (MOD)....I think that's how it goes........would be nice if we could see the rules for the National Groups?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Wizzard cars can use Tyco arms, brushes, and brush springs, and vice versa. 

If you want SS like performance with a Tyco 440-X2 and don't want to spend a lot of money your best bet is to buy some Phase II traction magnets from Wizzard (they are around $7.00-$8.00) and mount them in your Tycos. While you are at it install high temp silver 0.007" brush springs, double wound shoe springs, and silver brushes cut down by about 1/16". Break in the brushes for 45-60 minutes at 6V and you should be good to go. Slip-on silicones in the rear with a height around .455-.465 should be all you need.


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replys guys.

For the Slottech Panther, whats the differnce between the '95 and '96 versions? From what iam understanding from the webstie, the '96 version uses #62 Motor Magnets? Does the '95 version use the Stock 440X2 Motor Magnets? If so, i may just buy some of those chassis?!?

AFxToo- Thanks for those parts suggestions. But the problem i have is that i have the dang Wide Chassis. Thus i cant use lexan bodys like i want to. Could i just buy the bare narrow chassis and then build SS performing cars? Where can i find the bare narrow chassis at?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Im not sure of the difference between the 95 an 96, maybe the material used for the chassis, all 5 panthers i own use what looks like the same traction mags as the tyco but im not 100% sure, Id email Tony
Motor mags for these are different between the 2 models an no tyco motor mags do not look like they will work


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Not sure on the 95-96 difference but there are 2 types of bulkheads & 3 types of motor magnets. The MHRA BB has a few pics of the pink panther chassis with the grey bulkheads and motor mags you should use.The newest traction magnets fit a lot tighter than the older version. A tip when putting yours together is to install traction magnets last after you have the motor/bulkhead assembly installed......watch your pickup springs so you don't pinch them.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

*Pink Panther*

Bottom of Slottech Panther, this is the 1st place car from a banked oval race (12/5/08)


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replys. Ill just concentrate on Hopping Up the stock chassis. Ill just save up some money and buy Slottech Cars. Hopefully once i get them, ill understand those cars better.

But, where can i find the Bare Narrow Chassis for the 440X2 cars? I have the Wide Chassis, but i wanna switch over to the Narrow Chassis so i can use Lexan Bodys.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Narrow 440X2 Chassis you have found, yes.*

His Gnarliness JAG Hobbies of Tiffin on Sandusky has the narrow 440 X2 chassis:

http://www.jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/parts_tyco.htm

NCP of Oak Harbor on Portage has the narrow 440 X2 chassis:

http://www.ncphobbies.com/cgi-bin/v...plate=Htx/product_listing.htx&displayNumber=1

The most Lucky Bob of Milwaukee on Lake Michigan has the narrow 440 X2 chassis:

http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/tyco-magnum-440X2-service-parts.html

I'm sure that they are other sources. This was my first three successful hits from my "favorites" list. 

Hutts love favorites lists. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

scale auto has the cheapest chassis http://www.scaleauto.com/mattel/parts_X2.htm


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Great find, Kevin, you beat my list down to a dive bar in a West End Town and helped everyone save a bone a chassis! 

This Hutt has been defeated. :lol:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

resinmonger said:


> Great find, Kevin, you beat my list down to a dive bar in a West End Town and helped everyone save a bone a chassis!
> 
> This Hutt has been defeated. :lol:


LOL Ive allways used scaleauto for chassis an alot of my tyco parts when they where more into them, they have slacked off on them since mattel ruined tyco, But you can still get a great deal on the cars they have. They have a sale on some cars now. I bought about 100 15" straights from them when i was building my track at $2 each


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the links!

Iam gonna order from NCP Hobbies since they have everything iam looking for! Has any of you guys done business with them? What do you think about there service?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

NCP Hobbies has excellent service to go along wiht their fantastic selection. Of course, the same can be said about Scale Auto, JAG, Lucky Bobs, Slot Car Central, Buds HO and many other places. It boils down to who has what you need at the time. 

Russ the Hutt sez support the hobby! :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Thanks for those parts suggestions. But the problem i have is that i have the dang Wide Chassis.


All of the parts I mentioned work well on both narrow and pan chassis. We run "pro stock" Tyco hardbody NASCAR with this configuration. But yeah, if you want to run body posts and lexan bodies get yourself some narrow chassis. It is too bad that those $3.00 Mattel rollers are not the narrow chassis. 

When you mount body posts on a Tyco I'd recommend spacing them so you can use staples and always put the posts in exactly the same location on every chassis so you can interchange bodies.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

The Slottech Panther is Like a Tyco on Steroids!


----------

